# Bluetooth-Passwort?



## Xo-mate (25. Februar 2007)

Hi
Ich möchte meinen Laptop mit meinem PC per Bluetooth verbinden.
Der Laptop hat eingebautetes Bluetooth und das PC hat einen Stick dazu.

Beim Verbinden fragt er mich nach einem Bluetooth-Passwort. Ich hab jedoch nirgendwo in den einstellungen von meinem Laptop und meinem PC eine Funktion gefunden, in der man so etwas einstellen kann.
Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Kangaxx (26. Februar 2007)

Bin net ganz sicher ob ich hiermit richtige liege, aber bei meinem Bluetooth is das "Passwort" eine Eingabe die nur bei beiden Geräten gleich sein muss... Gib bei dem Gerät das die Verbindung aufbauen soll einfach mal "1111" oder dergleichen ein und lass ihn verbinden.
Normalerweise sollte das Zielgerät jetzt ebenfalls eine Passwortabfrage starten. Hier einfach dasselbe Passwort eingeben.

Is lediglich eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme gegen unbemerktes Verbinden.

gruß Kangaxx


----------



## Nohh (7. März 2007)

Hi,
ich hab das auch per Bluetooth Adapter gemacht, Passwort ist : einfach "1".
Und naja, später einfach lieder per rechts klick > senden an > Bluetooth > Gerät wird hier angezeigt . fertig.


Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Axel (25. August 2009)

Bluetooth-Passwort (Wammu)

Yast>Hardware>Hardwareinformation>Bluetooth>Gerätekennung:sechsstellige Zahl


----------

